# got our first LGD



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

We just got rid of our donkey after having more coyote losses.- We picked up-
an 11 month old Anatolian/Pyrenees mix.- She has been wwith goats since birth.--
She is still in the big puppy phase right now.- She is very friendly and had no-
problems meeting our goats and was submissive to them.- We have her in a small-
pen with a couple of our goats right now.--

We introduced her to our dogs through the fence and she just wanted to play-
with them.- Although our stubborn terrier mix growled and snapped at her and her-
super sweet demeanor changed in a second to a snarl and then right back to sweet-
when he stopped.- She seems to really love people and the kids but Ive told the-
kids to not try and go pet aand play with her as I want her to bond with the-
goats and not us humans.- Trying to instill in the kids that she is not a pet-
but just like any of our other livestock.- She has the shorter hair and the full-
curl wheel to her tail when she is happy.- Her brother had the mask but she is-
solid white.-

Right now we have the goats moved into a 2 acre side pasture by our house-
which I believe we will leave them in until she gets a little older, Im thinking-
another 6 months.- Then wwe will move them back across the street to the 8 acre-
goat pasture that we have had the coyote losses in.- Hopefully she will do a lot-
better than that good for nothing donkey.- I really think that donkey would-
knock down a goat to distract the coyotes as she ran away.--
-
-


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

She is beautiful yet still so young. I urge you not to put her out there "alone" to fight cayotes.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

she needs to be bonded to your family and children as well as the stock. I encourage you and your children to love on her all you want, while she is in her pasture. don't bring her to the house to play with her though. A poorly socialized LGD is a dangerous and unmanageable animal. She needs to be able to walk on a leash and ride in a car for vet visits too. And yes....she is MUCH too young to be expected to protect your flock from coyotes. Expect her to do that and you will probably lose her along with the livestock. She is a BABY.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree with the others... she is young and insecure in this new setting, its important that the humans give her support and affection as well (so she knows she can count on you)...
Plus x2 on the handling (car and leash) its just stuff that dogs need to know how to do...


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Like I said above, for at least another 6 months, I plan on leaving the goats-
and the LGD in the side pasture by our house where its safe.- Im hoping by the-
time she is 18 months she will be mature enough to handle LGD duties and I can-
move them all back across the street into our big goat pasture where we have the-
yote problems.- Ill just have to wait and see how her maturity is at that time-
and go from there.- Right now she is just a big puppy.--

Good to hear on the petting and attention!- I had someone tell me not to be-
petting on her or playing with her or she would turn into a pet, abandon the-
goats and just want to be with humans.- So as long as the attention we give her-
is in with the goats, we can pet on and play with her as much as we want?--
I also plan to be trapping yotes and having some guys come in to call and-
shoot yotes during the time that goat pasture sits empty as well.- Hopefully we-
can make some kind of dent.--

She is up to date on shots but is not fixed.- They said they do not believe-
she has gone into heat yet but at 11-12 months old, it could be any day.- We-
plan to eventually have her fixed.- Ill have to look into that aspect a little-
more though.- She hasn't worn a collar and when you try to put one on her she-
will shake her head and get away from you.- Will have to work with her on making-
her comfortable with a collar.--
She is a great, loving and gentle dog.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've heard many comments about waiting to fix an LGD until they are at least 2 yrs old. I believe it has something to do with growh of bones, though have not researched this.

I do know it is a good thing to have a collar on your dog...for so many reasons. (If I were in your shoes with your plans, I suspect the collar I would use would be one the yotes would be sorry to encounter...spikes!)


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't have a problem waiting to have her fixed, the only boy that isn't-
fixed we have is our akc English mastiff and my wife keeps a close eye on him.--
But, Im wondering if her coming into heat wouldn't attract other male dogs into-
the goat field or even coyotes?- And, if she is in heat, will she still run them-
off or want to breed?- I just know when a cow goes into heat she will jump a-
fence to be bred.--
We will work on the collar with her as we defintly want to be able to use the-
collar and leash.- IVe been petting her with the collar in my hand, and she-
still shys away from it, but Ill give it time and hopefully can eventually get-
one on her without her freaking out.--
She is doing great so far.- she did chase a chicken that got in with her. barks like crazy at night when the coyotes are-
yipping or when the neighbors little yippy dogs start barking, and I think she-
bark for a little bit every hour no matter what.- She is such a sweet girl,-
loves to be petted.- She is absolutely submissive to the goats, even to one that-
we have that has attitude.- I think we got a good one.-


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I've heard that an LGD will KILL any dog that she does not want to mess with. Yes, her being in heat will almost always attract dogs onto your property. Your dog could run off to be bred, but will make that choice herself if you don't enclose her. 

I have two 1 year old Anatolian and they guard our goats superbly. BUT, with only one, she probably will not be able to handle anything but smaller animals. We got two, because when coyotes attack, one will distract one dog while the rest of the pack goes to the goats and get's their kill. So while you may expect her to fight off one coyote on your one, they will usually come in packs and play together. So we got two dogs. Our female usually stays close to the barn while the male goes out and protects the pasture. 

I would also recommend getting another one because I think it helps them to learn together.

But before I convince you to get yet ANOTHER dog, lol, I will say that I am happy for you and congrats!

Let your children love on her all you want. That's what I would do, at least. Our two LGDs love their goats and love their people all the same. They guard because that's their job, but can always love people, also. And they can easily do both at the same time. Our dogs were loved on daily ever since they were puppies, and like I said, they are GREAT guard dogs. 

She's pretty! Good luck with her.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Maybe try a harness instead of a collar?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Get the lightest collar you can. You can start with grosgrain ribbon and work up from there. You can train her without a collar, but she'll need a collar and leash when she leaves the farm.


----------



## dok (Dec 12, 2005)

That's a gorgeous dog. Sounds like you're looking at some conflicting information - I've heard both sides as well and tend to agree with the side that recommends keeping it socialized but at arms length from "pet" status. No experience just an opinion. 

Regarding a second dog, seems I read something at some point that helped me form the opinion a second dog introduces risk of negatively affecting the LGD bond/instincts. Not suggesting it's a universally bad idea, but maybe that's for far secluded areas / heavy infestation / confirmed pack hunting? Not to mention the cost of food and vet bills over the life of the dog. To those recommending a second dog, any thoughts/comments on where that sits as far as the LGD norm or in general? Again, I'm farrrrr from an expert and more or less just thinking out loud so feel free to let me have it if I'm mumbling nonsense.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

She's a doll! Congratulations.
We have a working pair of Pyr's and they are amazing!
Personally, I would never have just one LGD, they are not super dogs, even though those of us who have them like to think they are.
It doesn't affect any of the bonding to the stock to have more than one.
As she is still just a baby, she shouldn't be put out with the animals and expected to really defend them, yet. She will try, but there's just no way a puppy can do that alone, and make it out ok.

Train her to walk on, or at least tolerate a leash, she will need occasional vet visits, she needs to behave. Our two hate leaving the property, but they do behave on a leash, thank goodness, as our male is 180 pounds of muscled up goof ball, and there is no way I could handle him if he wasn't trained. Socializing is a good thing, but keep it in the context of your family, and in her area as much as possible, for now.
As to spaying her, she will go looking for love when she goes into heat. At her age she has no doubt had one cycle all ready, if not, get ready for it, it'll be any time now.
Unless you are planning on breeding her, get her spayed at about 18 months or so. That allows for proper long bone growth.
She will breed with a yote' when in season!! So keep her secured very, very well. As she will actually back herself right up to the fence. Shameful hussies that they are..:facepalm:
As to the collar issue, I agree, get one on her asap. Starting with those thin nylon ones is ok, gradually work up to a serious one. I had our adult dogs collars made by a local saddle maker, they are 5 inches wide of double thick belt leather, Helps protect them while they are working. Mind you , they got these as a Christmas present for their 2nd Christmas this year, as they are finally full grown, so the sizing was right. Up until then they both wore three thick nylon ones., yes three each, tied together with para-cord. It made for more neck protection against attacking predators.:thumb:

You have alot of information to process, but it looks like you've found a really great dog.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

nathan104 said:


> Like I said above, for at least another 6 months, I plan on leaving the goats-
> and the LGD in the side pasture by our house where its safe.- Im hoping by the-
> time she is 18 months she will be mature enough to handle LGD duties and I can-
> move them all back across the street into our big goat pasture where we have the-
> ...



in bold is the best advice youve been given. from my experience.


----------

